# Early scan - possible multiple - really nervous, please help!



## susanhoney (May 9, 2007)

My name is Susan, my husband and I have a 4 year old daughter and 2 and a half year old son. Last year I had a misacarriage at 12 weeks. 

I found out 3 weeks ago I was preganant and was very nervous. Last Thursday I had cramps, no bleeding, so contacted the early pregnancy unit at my hospital and they told me to come in on Fri for a scan but the dr saw no sac. I should point out that based on my last missed period - 26th march- I am further along than I know I am. The 26th March puts me at 6 and a bit weeks andconception date at the 13th apirl but my husband was away till the 16th of april so it couldn't have occurred before then. so I am actually today just about 6 weeks (maybe just under) but the hospital have me down as over 6 weeks. 

As the dr saw no sac he sent me for a blood test and another one on Sunday. I was also shceudled for another scan yesterday. Just before I was scanned the dr said that I had a very high hormone level. During the scan the dr asked if we had ivf and we hadnt and we were really confused. 

A moment or so later the dr said that she saw 2 sacs and one further "mass" that may be another sac or possibly a cyst or a bleed (?). 

Well, we were overwhelmed. The dr said everything looked ok but as I am really early (we discussed the 6 week or 5 and a half week issue) all she could see were the sacs and nothing in them at this stage. So she scheduled us to come back next Friday to let things develop over 10 days. She said we have nothing to worry about and in her report (and what she said to us) it says multiple pregnancy. 

Well, as you can imagine we have been so overwhelmed by this news. A combination of tremendous excitement - can it be true , to fear - will they live , anxiety - whats going to happen... 

Once I hit the internet i have seen terrifying things about vanishing twins etc and so am now completely terrified. And I don't think I can cope waiting till next Friday without some professional support.

Would my really high hcg levels indicate a more likely possibilty of a multiple pregnancy - would it be that high if it was a vanishing twin?

I hope you manage to answer me as I can't eat or sleep as I am so anxious!

Thanks.

Susan


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is possible that you have twins on board, as you don't have to have fertility treatment for this to happen.

You are being well looked after and there is a plan in place to scan you next friday, so I'm afraid to say that you are going to have to wait and see.

You can't prevent what does or doesn't happen in the time between now and your scan date. Look after yourself and try to put your feet up once in a while.

Also, try not to look on the internet at things that will scare you. Everything in life is on the internet and you can always find a positive and a negative to everything. You need to just concerntrate on yourself and your family.

Take care x


----------



## susanhoney (May 9, 2007)

Oink, thanks fors your reply. Please could you let me know whether I might feel cramping if one of the sacs becomes reabsorbed - would I know its happening??


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think in those sorts of cases everyone is different so it is difficult to say if you would or wouldn't feel anything.

Take care x


----------



## susanhoney (May 9, 2007)

Oink,

I'm so so sorry to drive u mad, and I am going out of my mind waiting. My husband can see I am so tense so he went trhough the scan report with me and the handwritten letter we were given to give our gp. in the letter it says 2 sacs were seen and one possible third, it also says that the scan was given to confirm multiple pregnancy due to high hormone in blood tests done 2 days apart. Does the high hormone level mean that there may be more chance of there being an actual twin pregnancy,  rather than vanishing?

sorry to go on, i just cant help myself


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi 

it does sound as if they have seen 2 sacs and are quesionning a third.

As you know it is early days and you will have to see what progress has been made next time you are seen. Who was it that actually mentioned 'vanishing twin syndrome'?

Look after yourself and try to relax, what will be, will be


----------



## susanhoney (May 9, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Thanks for your patience with me!

Well, the dr's didnt say vanishing twin - my internet research did!

However.the dr's report says that pregnancy outcome is uncertain.

I'm torn, and yes, I know its another few days to find out for sure and everything else is speculation, but i cant help myself, and i that god that theres this terrific network of support here while i wait...

My husband and I are noticing that my skinny tummy is definitely bigger and my boobs are growing, my face looks woder, i feel nauseous (and never was with my last pregnancies)

I'm just looking for ANY signs

Susan


----------



## susanhoney (May 9, 2007)

Hi Oink,

Had the scan today.. No twins. Happily there was a bean and a healthy heartbeat that we could hear, but no other sacs just the 1.

|feeling very happy but also sad, can't explain really. The dr asked us to come back for another scan in 20 days, is his just to monitor the single pregnancy?

feeling happy and yet sad

Susan


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

The doctor is probably bringing you back due to the confusion with the first scan.

You are, more than, allowed to have mixed emotions about the twin, no twin situation, it has been a very difficult and confusing time for you and no-one could or should expect it not to have affected you.

Concerntrate on your growing miracle and look after yourself.

Take care x


----------

